# Mt Washington WMTW channel 8 snowcat history



## Track Addict

Check out these videos pictures and links.   Rumor is that the Tucker is alive but not so well here in New England!  Stayed tuned to this station for more
Details.  Headed out soon

http://www.ggninfo.com/WMTW1.htm

http://m.wmtw.com/news/wmtws-history-on-mount-washington/28062458

After the video on the bottom link scroll down and click through the pictures.  Pretty sure that spryte is the one on display in Conway, NH.


----------



## Track Addict

Here's how she sits now.  Very sad !


----------



## loggah

To bad about that tucker ! looks like a interesting boneyard to look thru! Back in the 70,s a friend of mine was in charge of the cog railway, and i remembered a Spryte with a full cab,or at least crew cab that belonged to the observatory, probably the one Marty Ingstrom drove !!


----------



## Track Addict

Probably this one which is on display in north Conway


----------



## tiredretired

Oh man, I miss that station.  Since they went digital and removed their transmitter from Mt. Washington, we no longer get it over here in Vermont.  Pity, I miss the old day with Marty Ingstram and his reports from the summit.  The good old day, for sure.

My apologies for hijacking the thread, but seeing that snowcat brought back memories of most likely seeing it on TV when I was younger.  

Cheers, gents.


----------



## Track Addict

And maybe something newer over the edge? Surprised more cars dont drive off in the summer.


----------



## Track Addict

Full disclosure a new member to the Tucker community and forum found the cat.  Google and I did the rest .  His Tucker should be on here soon!


----------



## DAVENET

I love that someone decided to chop the back off of the rig, then got tired of getting wet & stuck a piece of tin back up there.


----------



## Track Addict

Spoke with owner they have had it for about 30 years? His father purchased it from someone in Bethel, Maine which isn't far from Mt. Washington and where Sunday River Ski is without the tracks and pontoons on wheels running and driving.

Question remains as to who cut the back off.  Thinking the yard did.

Tucker used in that capacity at the salvage yard to drive around compressors and tools.  Been sitting for few years since.

Seed planted lets see what it grows into.


----------



## Umberto

That's all very interesting. A couple of years ago my #2 son hiked up Mt. Washington in the winter. They got a break in the weather (global warming?) and didn't need their their coats.  

I'm not into your machines but can see why you like them. I've had stick time on a 113.


----------



## loggah

Timberjack skidders to the rescue !!! I talked to my friend about the spryte, 4 man cab and his father sold it to someone in the northern part of the state for grooming snowmobile trails,the spryte was forest service  green!!


----------



## Track Addict

eBay Tucker sold 5400$


----------



## Track Addict

Last broadcast from Mt. Washington


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNATQANryFc


----------



## tiredretired

Track Addict said:


> Last broadcast from Mt. Washington
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNATQANryFc



Priceless.


----------



## Lyndon

One of the Forest Service or Park rangers from Mt. Washington bought a nice tucker from the forest service and restored it after he retired. It's a steel track and he did a real nice restoration. The machine served it's whole life on Mt. Washington. His machine was featured in a newspaper article some years back. Does anyone know this guy?, seen his cat? Why don't we have pictures?
443.


----------



## DAVENET

There are some videos here: http://www.dragtimes.com/video-viewer.php?v=Ya6E38-P0RI&feature , but my security browser at work won't allow it to open correctly.

 Also another link for Washington cats.  The 423 listed as "Cannons' first Tucker would actually be this one: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20578950&postcount=42  This particular 423 is somewhere in Colorado.  Also a pic of WMTW's Muskeg


----------



## tomelroy

https://youtu.be/DHWqjo23vAo


Last year i sandblasted and painted the doors on my 1985 LMC 1200.  As i was removing layers of primer on top of paint an image/logo appeared.  Mt. Washington Observatroy. I wish i had taken a picture  of the logo.  It was very cool.   Then one day while watching snowcat videos on youtube, i realized that the cat in this video was my LMC 1200 from 20 years ago.


----------



## DAVENET

Got them:

 Observatory Spryte:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHWqjo23vAo

 Opening the road:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWS-ehBOQr8

 Making snowballs:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1AnWnkVZIo


----------



## redsqwrl

and one more.

This video gives perspective on the terrain....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG6_TxwaWlg


----------



## DAVENET

At 2:50 the plaid Subi is some kind of lucky that rock kicked him back onto the road!


----------



## redsqwrl

As I watched the performance rally I kept thinking what a bitch those rocks must have been to the operator of the snow equipment.

The rally guys deserve to hit them.

the snow operators not so much.

(I sold the rally car and effects to get into snow cats.)

the irony of these videos evokes some weird emotions in me.


----------



## Track Addict

Washington is a cool mountain.  We take the Harley's up once a year while friends hike to top.  Winter hiking only for me.  Tuckermans ravine draws lots of people this time of year.


----------



## Track Addict

Here are some pics from the ravine April 27 two years ago.  The auto road is up the top to the right.  Cog railway is on the back side of the mountain from this view wildcat behind.  Top of ravine sits 4000 and some change.  That is Wildcat Ski Area out in the distance.  Photos don't do a great job showing the steepness and the cornice at the top you need to drop into.

Saw a broken leg, dislocated shoulder, and massive head injury cartwheel from top to bottom middle right and med flight the day were were in there.

Few people each year die one way or another on that mountain.  Most results from poor decision making.


----------



## Track Addict

Look in the distance you can see the snowcat plowed road .  Pic was taken from wildcat few weeks back.


----------



## Track Addict

Tuckermans and summit


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> Few people each year die one way or another on that mountain. Most results from poor decision making.



Like skiing to the right over the waterfall when it's thin. Then waiting four to six weeks to get pulled out of the creek farther down the mountain.


----------



## DAVENET

The news this morning had a little snippet showing the Bombi up on the mountain clearing the path down to the asphalt.  RedSqwrl- 95% of the time they are working above those rocks.  The spring cleanup is probably the biggest hassle concerning rocks.

http://www.yankeemagazine.com/article/features/mount-washington-auto-road#_

http://mtwashingtonautoroad.com/the-spring-clearing-process/


----------



## Track Addict

Deal is sealed she is coming home.  Not sure what for but it needed to be saved.  Compressor is staying.


----------



## Track Addict

Let me know if anyone wants reproduction of the custom sno cat spray paint logo in second to last pic.


----------



## redsqwrl

I scrolled up to find it, Scrolled down reread its location scrolled up looking again.

(  to se tthe stage In teaching in front of students )

Literally laughed out loud.

I guess, Yes I will need one.

Not


----------



## DAVENET

An old girl.  Here's something for motivation (and information):

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=41808


----------



## Track Addict

That's my bible.  Dave knows who I have another call into.


----------



## loggah

Glad  its being saved !!!


----------



## sno-drifter

You might have waited too long track addict, but if you stay up nights working, it may be ready for Meow. Thanks for saving her- good job.


----------



## Track Addict

Little more mt Washington history:  https://www.mountwashington.org/about-us/history/world-record-wind.aspx

Pre 1953 443's life up there but it is probably part of the 100 mph club.


----------



## Track Addict

Here's a shot from today of the Mt Washington Grand Hotel on the other side of the mountain.  Pic is from Bretton Woods side. Behind it is the cog railway and home of the 53 channel 8 cat in the clouds.  Last of the grands.  Only a handful left.  Most died due to fire.

http://www.thecog.com

This link brings you to a grand revival vison of lost grand hotel in New Hampshire.  Very ambitious hope they pull it off: https://thebalsamsresort.com/vision/ski-expansion/


----------



## Track Addict

Pic from summit.  Track in the back is the start of the cog.


----------



## Track Addict

New record set up top for the date -40f.

Must be why that special heater mechanism was installed in the tucker!


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like the cat may have still been on the mountain in 1966.  Someone posted this today.  

Hope one day it looks like this again...


----------



## Track Addict

Little MT Washington history lesson today.

Ran into Peppersass on tour today up in NH.  Ironically it was heading to Massachusetts for a marketing tour.

This machine helped build the cog railway back in the 1800's.


----------



## Tucker Someday

Nice!  Already in Twin Mtn on a Friday morning!  Good for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Looks like the cat may have still been on the mountain in 1966.  Someone posted this today.
> 
> Hope one day it looks like this again...



and I am very sure it will, great historic photo...

and they all lived happily ever after


----------



## DAVENET

https://www.facebook.com/ClassicCat...3496808075616/332454664179829/?type=3&theater


----------



## Track Addict

Doesn’t look quite like that anymore but it’s still a runner!


----------



## Track Addict

It keeps surfacing.

Sure looked nice it’s prime.  Note the early drone photo.

Is that #26 how they numbers the units from sno cat Corp?

At this rate the missing back can pontoons and tracks could show up anytime....


----------



## Track Addict

Keeps coming back from the dead


----------



## DAVENET

It's a sign . . .


----------



## Track Addict

I heard(herd) of a small movement pushing for restoration in the East with support from the West.

Also could be part of the strategic cat collection supply just in case.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> It keeps surfacing.
> 
> Sure looked nice it’s prime.  Note the early drone photo.
> 
> Is that #26 how they numbers the units from sno cat Corp?
> 
> At this rate the missing back can pontoons and tracks could show up anytime....



Gregg numbered all the cats he sold, not the factory, they could have cared less, they were too busy counting their money and building the machines cheaper and charging more for them.

most importantly, without David A Gregg, there would be no tucker snow cat today, he made tucker successful...


----------



## evilhanz

What does the WMTW cat look like today. Any plans for it?


----------



## Track Addict

It looks just like the junk yard pics except it runs and moves now and sits in a different state.

Plans are for it to be made whole again one day!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> It looks just like the junk yard pics except it runs and moves now and sits in a different state.
> 
> Plans are for it to be made whole again one day!



and it will, be whole and on the snow...


----------

